# MEAN boer buckling



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a just over 2 month old boer buckling and he is mean! His dad is a sweet guy and his mom is nice, his twin brother is a sweety, but he is mean!

Anyway, I can pet his face, body, mess with his ears and look in his mouth, pick him up and everything but if I even lightly touch his legs he turns mean. If anyone touches his legs he will head butt, ram into you, try and bite you etc. Just mean! I don't get it. His parents are nice, I've met his grandparents on both sides and they are sweet hearts. His brother is a sweety. All my other does, bucks and kids are super nice and friendly, no issues with me touching any part of them.
But he turns into a whole nother goat when you touch his legs. I have tried for 2 weeks to see if he would be any different with more handling of his legs, but no difference.

He wasn't always like that. I handled him quite a bit as a little baby, but this "leg" thing seemed to appear about 3 weeks ago or so.

He is a gorgeous buck, but gosh is he mean about his legs. I'm kinda peeved about it , he would have been a great buck in the show ring, and he has got such gorgeous flowing ears. When you pull his ears forward to see how far past his nose they go, his go about 4 inches past, love his ears. He's got crisp color, he's a correct traditional, and built wide, great roman curved face. Just a looker! 
But that temperament! I'm thinking I should wether him, but I really don't want to, but I really don't want him to hurt someone when his a big boy. His daddy is about 325lbs (he turned one in January) his grandfather is a monster at almost 400lbs when he's all beefed up for show and its not breeding time.
So this buck has great potential to be huge, and he's got his horns. 

What do you think I should do with him? Any thoughts on the "legs" issue?

Thanks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh and when you touch his legs, it's an instant reaction. He'll head butt, ram and bite the second you touch his legs. Very instant, very fast, very mean about it.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

No chance his legs are hurting?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Could you keep his brother intact instead? I would nip this leg thing in the bud. Do not tolerate him butting and biting you. If he does that, tip him over, hold him down and yell "NO!" Continue working with his legs until the behavior stops.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

It's not too late to band him.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't think his legs are hurting. They don't feel hot, they aren't swollen, they don't click or anything. He walks, runs and plays just fine.

His brother is sold/ on hold right now. And his brother has shorter ears than he does, and was a bit smaller than him. 

I have flipped him over, jerked up on the collar, smacked his sides, pinched his lips, and that hasn't worked so far. 

I have no idea where this leg thing came from.... :/


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

The way I taught my goats (and horses) was pressure and release. I would persist until they let me touch them for an instant, and then immediately I backed off and praised them with a soft voice. I started at the back and slowly moved down, releasing pressure when they were good for an instant, and then going longer each time. I don't know if this will help your guy or not.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Tie him up with his head high and just rub his legs up and down. He'll get over it eventually... and if he doesn't then grab in leg, pull it towards to other and then let go when he stops. I had one do that and after a week if those twp methods he stopped.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

I had trouble with this also but with a wether I just put him in a goat stand everyday and would pet his legs till he stopped kicking and each day he would get better so now I can pick them up, You should also try bribing him so whenever he is good give him a treat, Or you might have to teach him who is dominate so when you are in the pen put your hand on his head and oush as hard as you can which imitates headbutting so he will know whos the boss


----------



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

I've always been told not to push on their heads because it will make the headbutting worse and can turn a calm goat into a headbutter.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Same here. especially bucks... they see.it as a challenge and we all know how that goes... once challenged they keep wanting to win


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Sometimes the tamest goats are the worst, He is throwing a tantrum. Don't put up with it. WE had a young doe do this last year to our son. She only tried it one time with me, but she was not taking my son as seriously. If my bucks misbehave I halter them and tie them up close to a post or in the stand. They get the point that I mean business and I am not putting up with poor behavior.


----------

